# Wich Shoes?



## Lukas0120 (Feb 16, 2013)

I am a small lighweight forward, I am about 6,1 feet and wight around 145 pounds, Im a really quick and lighweight player. Should i get the Lebron X or the D rose 3.5? Will the lebron X slow me down? price or look doesn't matter


----------



## ClevelandBaller (Feb 22, 2013)

Out of every shoe for a guard, I would get the Kobe 8 if you don't mind low tops.


----------



## TreyM (May 12, 2013)

I recommend the D. Rose shoe because Lebrons are typically heavy shoes, and the D. Rose shoe was built to be light.


----------

